# Award winning



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

I see the term ----Award winning being used.
Which answer applies to you best?????????
This is my first poll ---hope it works


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 20, 2007)

Perhaps people like to use the phrase "Award Winning" because after "creating" a particularly "fantastic" looking piece of art (wood pen) they feel that the item could easily take first place on a juried show. OR, perhaps it just sounds nice !!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 20, 2007)

It feels good when you win an award, and you should be proud of that fact.  But it shouldn't exactly be construed as making you famous.  If you don't quite make the cut, that's not so bad a thing either.  Sometimes your item is just as good as the next guys, but somehow a decision has to be made and it comes down to personal taste.  Competition is a great thing because it helps encourage people to try new things.  I see alot of new things happening on this site all the time, and the praise that comes with that is like an award all on it's own.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the competition part----heck I am working on a piece right now that will be entered in a contest. Of course the prize package is just a bonus------LOL.
I will post a pic of it later today over at----Other things we make.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 20, 2007)

I did an award winning wisdom tooth extraction yesterday.  I thought they gave me a red ribbon, but it was just bloody gauze. []


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2007)

Depends on the award.

I have won an award for "booth design" where the judge had to have a seeing eye dog, with bad taste.  BUT, I still enjoyed the "moment of fame".

Dawn, on the other hand, has won "Best of Show" in a very prestigious show.  We use this award to encourage other shows' juries to accept her.  Additionally, the $1500 check helped make the show more productive.

So, there are awards and then there are AWARDS!!!

In any case, SOME recognition is better than NO recognition![][]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 20, 2007)

In a previous life when I sold photographs in art shows, I was doing a show in Crested Butte, CO.  The judges came around fairly early looking at everything.  Not long after they looked at all my work, a customer bought the biggest most expensive piece I had.  About an hour later, the judges came back with the "Best of Show" ribbon.  Guess what, I didn't get it because I sold the work.  I asked them if I hadn't already sold it if I would have been allowed to sell it if I had the ribbon.  Their answer was that they preferred I didn't until the final day of the show.  How stupid of me, I thought I was there to sell![B)]  So, I guess I could say "almost award winning."[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 20, 2007)

As mentioned, awards are to be proud of (big or small) since it is an accomplishment to be recognized amongst peers.  Can you or should you capitalize on it?  If it works, why not. []

Not all awards are equal though and actually WHO gives the award matters more IMHO.  For example, BEST ACTOR from my college actors guild is definitely not the same as BEST ACTOR from Oscar or Emmy.  Same applies to turnings/art/etc.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

Some of the shows we do---they pass out awards to every other booth. To me those have no meaning at all.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />In a previous life when I sold photographs in art shows, I was doing a show in Crested Butte, CO.  The judges came around fairly early looking at everything.  Not long after they looked at all my work, a customer bought the biggest most expensive piece I had.  About an hour later, the judges came back with the "Best of Show" ribbon.  Guess what, I didn't get it because I sold the work.  I asked them if I hadn't already sold it if I would have been allowed to sell it if I had the ribbon.  Their answer was that they preferred I didn't until the final day of the show.  How stupid of me, I thought I was there to sell![B)]  So, I guess I could say "almost award winning."[]




Confucius say, Dollar in pocket beats ribbon on wall []


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 24 medals and ribbons I was â€œAwardedâ€ while I was a Marine.  If I throw them on the counter at Starbucks I will get the cup of coffee as long as I have the same $3.99 in my hand as the person behind me. 

They are only worth what you make of them.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldtoolsniper_
> <br />I have 24 medals and ribbons I was â€œAwardedâ€ while I was a Marine.  If I throw them on the counter at Starbucks I will get the cup of coffee as long as I have the same $3.99 in my hand as the person behind me.
> 
> They are only worth what you make of them.



Two things;

1) If you threw your medals on the counter at Starbucks and I was behind you the coffee would be on me and I would shake your hand and say thank you sir.

2) I hold 3 of my 11 medals in very high regard; a Bronze Star and 2 Purple Hearts. I am also very proud my "Beret" , I earned it.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2007)

Please don't take offense, because I can't type with the intonation I want here.

Purple heart and craft show award shouldn't be in the same LANGUAGE, much less the same SENTENCE!!!

Military honors (and police and fire) are in a class by themselves - all the "thinking citizens" of this country thank you all!  The "jerks" in society will continue to protest - but that's their right.

Oh, "oldtool...", you'll find most of us will buy you that cup of coffee!!

Thanks!


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 20, 2007)

I am not making light of it. I am putting something out there for thought and perspective as far as awards. All of these things are accomplishments to be sure and I do not belittle that fact. I have a pinewood derby car from decades ago that my Father helped shape and my Mother helped to paint I have a ribbon for best in show and that to me is as they say priceless. It is not the ribbon. It would mean nothing to any other person. Itâ€™s what it represents to me.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I did an award winning wisdom tooth extraction yesterday.  I thought they gave me a red ribbon, but it was just bloody gauze. []



William, is this why the 'wisdom' that you dispense so freely here is in such abundance? Must be nice to share your bounty[]

-Peter-


----------



## AFTim (Apr 20, 2007)

The praise we receive from each other is better than someone at a show who is judging us against the quilt maker and the person making purses out of old foil juice containers. To me folks here are honest enough to give constructive critisim when needed or give the "I wish I could do that" "WOW".


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I think this MAY not be a compliment??  I was shocked to see the post was by Peter; I was sure it came from Ed! [][]


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I get an award at work when I make my quotas and it does come with some money. As far as some awards like Motion Picture "Oscars" and "Grammys" and such I am through watching and being impressed by them. [V]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />_
> 
> Why do I think this MAY not be a compliment??  I was shocked to see the post was by Peter; I was sure it came from Ed! [][]
> _


_

William, of course it is meant as a compliment but I won't tell that Ed slipped me $20 to throw this blunt dart[][)] Or I can always use the old standby that the [}] made me say it.

-Peter- where's that lil' smiley with the halo above the head?_


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 20, 2007)

Roy,  I'll for sure buy you that coffee.  Oh, it will be Navy coffee.  I'm sure you love that.
Awards often become cheapened by over-use.  I would rather have one of the folks on this site say "Wow" about my pens then all the awards I could win at any show...unless there was a check I could slip into BB's pocket or CSUSA.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 21, 2007)

Never got one except from my wife! []
But then I never entered a piece for judging either.


----------



## airrat (Apr 21, 2007)

My wife is my judge.  I win everytime I make something


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 21, 2007)

A truck driving award for mud flapper art isn't as prestigious as winning an Niche Award but it all counts


----------



## Ozzy (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to agree with Mark (mdburn em), I would rather have one of ya'll compliment one of my pens rather than recieve someone giving me some meaningless award just because I was the only one there with wooden pens. 
As for the Grammy, they lost credibility way back when they gave Jethro Tull the Grammy for Best Heavy Metal Band and they were running against Metallica; I am not a Metallica but the fact is at the time they were huge. When was the last time Jethro Tull sold a record much less actually got paid to play somewhere?
Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ozzy_
> <br />I am not a Metallica but the fact is at the time they were huge. When was the last time Jethro Tull sold a record much less actually got paid to play somewhere?
> Just my two cents worth.



I'm not a fan of either, but I can be thick as a brick sometimes.

New Album

Tour Dates

Lets Bungle in the Jungle!


----------



## Ozzy (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAOROTF!!! I guess I should have said, "A hit album" or "A sold out tour". Your point is well taken Ron, JT is still making albums and touring. I still can't believe it and I'm still LMAOROTF!!!


----------



## GBusardo (Apr 23, 2007)

Gary,    If I had won the slim line contest, you bet I would be showing off that pen and tell eveyone who would listen that it won the award. []  The people who won, should be proud!


----------

